# Sky ITV & ITV HD



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Spain, Alicante area.
Has something changed overnight? No listing on Sky menu of normal ITV. ITV HD only saying no satellite signal.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

We still have non HD ITV


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

ITV (nothing to do with Sky), have done some further changes, closing down some SD channels, to make room for more HD regional versions, and allocating an ITV HD channel to your 103...and shifting your old ITV1SD from 103 onto 803. If the swap did not work correctly, a reboot of your Sky box should sort it out.
However, if your dish is not the right size, or the dish or the LNB are not correctly aligned, then you will not get the very weak ITV HD channels.


ITV changes on the 13th April 2021 - The Sat and TV Guy - UK TV in Spain


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation Sat, we did wonder what had happened to our HD signal. An initial rescan didn't work but a 2nd one a day later did. Bizarrely our old Humax box had continued as normal but the new Arris one dropped it.


----------

